# Flight Deck 6500 on the fritz?



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm having trouble with my Flight Deck, an older 6500 model. It has fresh batteries, it's set up right as far as I can tell, etc. I've been through all that. 

Basically it works sporadically. Sometimes it works fine, sometimes not at all, and sometimes with false speed readings. It also changes modes by itself. The gear indicator and clock work fine. So I don't think it's the internal board or chip. 

Any ideas or experience with this? I'm thinking it might be the wiring or switch.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

My Tandy TRS-80 is having some issues, can you help?

Kidding, kidding... 

Good luck.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Two things - take apart the connection to the shifter and clean the heck out of it with electronic contact cleaner. Re-assemble carefully.

Second, look for a new computer head. They're commonly available. If you can't find one, let me know, I might have an extra. (yes 6500)


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

A belated thanks, Camilo. i did clean everything with contact cleaner, and it's working fine again. Most of the time. Now I have trouble with the mount contacts. They corrode quickly after cleaning. During a ride, licking the contacts gets the computer working again. Might try some electrically-conducting grease, or DeOxit or something.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

mattotoole said:


> A belated thanks, Camilo. i did clean everything with contact cleaner, and it's working fine again. Most of the time. Now I have trouble with the mount contacts. They corrode quickly after cleaning. During a ride, licking the contacts gets the computer working again. Might try some electrically-conducting grease, or DeOxit or something.


An eraser should work, that all I use 1 or 2 times ayear on the computer contacks, Mine is an 05.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

mattotoole said:


> A belated thanks, Camilo. i did clean everything with contact cleaner, and it's working fine again. Most of the time. Now I have trouble with the mount contacts. They corrode quickly after cleaning. During a ride, licking the contacts gets the computer working again. Might try some electrically-conducting grease, or DeOxit or something.


Yea, that would be my suggestion - dielectric grease type of stuff. I've used that in other situations to good effect. Haven't needed it for my good ol' 6500 flight deck though.


----------



## mattotoole (Jan 3, 2008)

I used some NO-OX-ID A-Special, which I keep around for boat electrics. I haven't had a glitch yet while before it was every ride. So I recommend it. You can find small sample sized tubes and tubs on eBay.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

What's the model # on the latest Flight Deck?


----------

